# Personal best bass



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

I caught my personal best largemouth last Saturday. I fished a small pond in PCB. The fish hit a 12 inch lizard fished slowly along a weed edge. The pictures don't do justice to the fish but it measured out at 24-25 inches. I didn't have my bump board with me so I had to lay it on my paddle then measure that after I released her. 

Would anyone have a guess what a fish of this size weighs? It was very healthy so not skinny at all.
~JOE~


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hard ta say w/ out a girth measurement.....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Good looking fish, it sure has some long arms.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

4.79 lbs.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jcasey said:


> 4.79 lbs.


A 24" largemouth that only weighs 4.79 would be extremely unhealthy & look like a bag of bones.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish ! My guess would be around 6 1/2 pounds.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> A 24" largemouth that only weighs 4.79 would be extremely unhealthy & look like a bag of bones.


ok then, 19 pounds.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://legacy.myfwc.com/fish/


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Right about 5 sounds right. Length isn't nearly as important as girth, especially Florida Strain Largemouth.
 






This guy was 5 7oz I believe








It looks fairly proportional to Dub-Nubs, which was 5 4oz

Both of these were long fish, yet built semi sleek


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Looks around 5 to me. Nice fish. I'm glad the ponds are producing fish of that quality.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

With that length...must have been in the 7lb range.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

At that length, based on the photo, you can bet 6 +/- 1 . That's about as close you'll get to an answer, really. 

Just carry a digital scale, imo. Darn nice fish, regardless, especially for around here!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

NKlamerus said:


> Length isn't nearly as important as girth




This is correct!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thats a beach toad for sure....


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

NKlamerus said:


> Length isn't nearly as important as girth


That's what she said! :whistling:

I agree with surfridr, 6-7 lbs. Great fish whatever she weighed.


----------

